# Vidoe of Me-109 landing gear failure



## Torch (May 29, 2008)

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ge-collapse-and-groundloop-at-ila-berlin.html


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

Damn. Don't get me started on my rant about flying these priceless machines.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't like to see this... at least the damage appears to be minimal?


----------

